# revdep-rebuild vuole ricompilare dempre gcc-4.1.1

## inspiron

l' "errore" è questo:

```

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

  broken /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libgcjawt.la (requires /usr/lib/lib-gnu-java-awt-peer-gtk.la)

  broken /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libgij.la (requires /usr/lib/libgcj.la)

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to ebuilds... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds)

Evaluating package order... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot -pv =sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1-r3 

```

anche se gli faccio riemergere gcc-4.1.1, se poi provo a rifare revdep-rebuild mi dice di ricompilarlo di nuovo....

----------

## randomaze

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> Checking dynamic linking consistency...
> 
>   broken /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libgcjawt.la (requires /usr/lib/lib-gnu-java-awt-peer-gtk.la)
> 
>   broken /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libgij.la (requires /usr/lib/libgcj.la)
> ...

 

Controlla la use gcj... probabilmente prima era attiva e adesso é disattiva.

----------

## inspiron

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *inspiron wrote:*   Checking dynamic linking consistency...
> 
>   broken /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libgcjawt.la (requires /usr/lib/lib-gnu-java-awt-peer-gtk.la)
> 
>   broken /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libgij.la (requires /usr/lib/libgcj.la)
> ...

 

la use gcj è attualmente attiva

----------

## randomaze

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> la use gcj è attualmente attiva

 

...ma ha qualche problema: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=135840#c3

----------

## inspiron

quindi che dovrei fare? :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> quindi che dovrei fare?

 

Aspettare che chiudano il bug... e se tutto funziona correttamente ignorare la richiesta di ricompilazione del gcc da parte del revdep  :Wink: 

----------

## Onip

Qui un workaround. Il bug ha più di un anno...   :Confused: 

----------

## inspiron

le cose sono un po cambiate.

ho installato anche gcc-3.4.6-r2, con queste use flag:

```

[I] sys-devel/gcc 

     Available versions:  

        (2.95)  [P]2.95.3-r9 [P]~2.95.3-r10

        (3.1)   [P]3.1.1-r2

        (3.2)   [P]*3.2.2 [P]3.2.3-r4

        (3.3)   [P]3.3.2-r7 3.3.5-r1 3.3.5.20050130-r1 3.3.6 3.3.6-r1

        (3.4)   ~3.4.1-r3 3.4.4-r1 3.4.5 3.4.5-r1 ~3.4.6 3.4.6-r1 3.4.6-r2

        (4.0)   *4.0.3 *4.0.4

        (4.1)   ~4.1.0-r1 4.1.1 4.1.1-r1 4.1.1-r3

     Installed:

           3.4.6-r2(3.4)(12:14:15 11/02/2007)   (-altivec -bootstrap -boundschecking -build -doc fortran gcj gtk -hardened -ip28 -ip32r10k -multilib -multislot -n32 -n64 nls -nocxx -nopie -nossp objc -test -vanilla)

           4.1.1-r3(4.1)(21:31:58 01/02/2007)(-altivec -bootstrap -build -doc fortran gcj gtk -hardened -ip28 -ip32r10k -mudflap -multilib -multislot -n32 -n64 nls -nocxx objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla)

```

con

```

revdep-rebuild -pv

```

esce fuori:

```

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

  broken /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/lib-org-w3c-dom.la (requires /usr/lib/libgcj.la)

  broken /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/lib-org-xml-sax.la (requires /usr/lib/libgcj.la)

  broken /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libgcjawt.la (requires /usr/lib/lib-gnu-java-awt-peer-gtk.la)

  broken /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libgij.la (requires /usr/lib/libgcj.la)

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to ebuilds... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds)

Evaluating package order... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot -pv =sys-devel/gcc-3.4.6-r2 =sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1-r3 

..........                                              

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies                        ... done!             

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gcc-3.4.6-r2  USE="fortran gcj gtk nls objc (-altivec) -bootstrap -boundschecking -build -doc (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -nopie -nossp -test -vanilla" 27,699 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1-r3  USE="fortran gcj gtk nls objc (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -doc (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k -mudflap (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 38,326 kB 

```

la mia domanda è:

le use flag che sto usando vanno bene?

quali posso levare e quali devo aggiungere?

----------

## GiRa

Fai un locate delle librerire che non trova e linkale a mano con il nome che vuole lui. È solo un workaround ma funziona.

----------

## .:chrome:.

hai verificato che questi files:

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/lib-org-w3c-dom.la
> 
> /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/lib-org-xml-sax.la
> 
> /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libgcjawt.la
> ...

 

appartengano a qualche pacchetto e che non siano semplicemente dei rimasugli di vecchie installazioni?

al limite potresti fare una prova: spostarli da qualche parte, e vedere se hai delle librerie broken

----------

## inspiron

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/lib-org-w3c-dom.la
> 
> /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/lib-org-xml-sax.la
> 
> /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libgcjawt.la
> ...

 

non posso modificare a mano la riga "dependency_libs" d questi file e mettere il path corretto della libreria che richiedono?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> non posso modificare a mano la riga "dependency_libs" d questi file e mettere il path corretto della libreria che richiedono?

 

cosa vuoi fare, scusa?

come pensi di modificare quei files?

controlla se appartengono a qualche pacchetto, e poi prova anche a spostarli (ad esempio nela home di root) e vedi se revdep-rebuild protesta ancora

----------

## inspiron

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

>  *inspiron wrote:*   non posso modificare a mano la riga "dependency_libs" d questi file e mettere il path corretto della libreria che richiedono? 
> 
> cosa vuoi fare, scusa?
> 
> come pensi di modificare quei files?
> ...

 

li vorrei modificare a mano:D

con nano per esempio...

non si puo modificare quella riga?

----------

## Onip

modificarli a mano è proprio uno dei workaround descritti nel link che ho postato più sopra, e funziona...

(almeno fino al prossimo aggiornamento di gcc)

Byez

p.s. i problemi, per quanto riguarda gcc-4 sono dovuti all'uso della flag gcj. Senza di quella quei file non vengono installati

----------

## inspiron

 *Onip wrote:*   

> modificarli a mano è proprio uno dei workaround descritti nel link che ho postato più sopra, e funziona...
> 
> (almeno fino al prossimo aggiornamento di gcc)
> 
> Byez
> ...

 

li ho modificati a mano e ho revdep-rebuild non da piu problemi...

volevo chiedervi una cosa...

potreste postarmi un link ad una guida alle use flag di gcc...

tanto per capire quali lasciare e quali mettere in caso...

grazie mille

----------

## .:chrome:.

non sarebbe più corretto (e sensato) rigenerare quei files?

basta capire a quale pacchetto appartengono e ricompilare quel pacchetto

modificare a mano quella roba potrebbe portare ad avere un libtool non più funzionante, e quindi a non essere più in grado di compilare nemmeno "hello world"!!!

----------

## Onip

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> non sarebbe più corretto (e sensato) rigenerare quei files?
> 
> basta capire a quale pacchetto appartengono e ricompilare quel pacchetto
> 
> 

 

appartengono a gcc stesso. Escono fuori fallati direttamente dall'emerge e revdep li segnala ogni volta, anche se si ricompila gcc più volte. L'unica è correggerli a mano o fare die link simbolici (altro workaround). A me i link non piacciono perchè rimangono lì a sporcare il sistema.

----------

## randomaze

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> volevo chiedervi una cosa...
> 
> potreste postarmi un link ad una guida alle use flag di gcc...

 

```
# emerge -pv gcc

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1-r3  USE="fortran gtk nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -doc -gcj (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k -mudflap (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 51 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 51 kB
```

Poi con euse (app-portage/gentoolkit):

```
 # euse -i objc++

global use flags (searching: objc++)

************************************************************

no matching entries found

local use flags (searching: objc++)

************************************************************

[-    ] objc++ (sys-devel/gcc):

Build support for the Objective C++ language

```

Uppure con quse (app-portage/portage-utils):

```
# quse -D objc++

use: skipping lang.desc: No such file or directory

 local:objc++:sys-devel/gcc: Build support for the Objective C++ language
```

 :Wink: 

----------

